# trophy pics



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

Ill start this show off:wink: I also shot a beautiful Red Fox a squirrel and some rabbits


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

way to many downstairs to go through and scan them all, so heres what i have on my photobucket album


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

heres my 2 turkeys 
and my my doe from 2 years ago


----------



## TxHuass (Jun 13, 2008)

heres a few from over the years.


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

Nice seeing all these pictures makes me want to go hunting Only 2 1/2 months til i cant start trapping and killing:tongue:


----------



## TxHuass (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## Big_tojo (Aug 18, 2007)

Here is mine!! My Two is the One in the Middle and on the Right. My Dads is on the left.


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

*My deer*

The one on the far right was in full velvet, but we had to strip it because it was coming off










This year's deer, my 4pt










I still need to scan my other three: another 4pt, button buck, and doe.

And I can't wait to try bowhunting this year:wink:


----------



## tn_huntress (Apr 18, 2008)

Sorry about the last post, I'll try again

The one on the far right was in full velvet, but we had to strip it because it was coming off










Last year's deer, my 4pt










I still need to scan my other three: another 4pt, button buck, and doe.

Man I can't wait to try bowhunting this year:wink:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Wow, great pics everyone.. :thumb:

Rory, those are some nice waterfowl mounts too.. :nod: :thumb:


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Wow, great pics everyone.. :thumb:
> 
> Rory, those are some nice waterfowl mounts too.. :nod: :thumb:


thanks, i dont really waterfowl hunt anymore, after my dad became a guide, i got burnt out on it. hopefully start back up strong here in the next couple years again though


----------



## deerburner (Jun 3, 2008)

*sweet*

nice animals everyone:thumbs_up.keep postin them pics:wink:


----------



## traphuntfish (Dec 23, 2006)

biggest buck ratteled in to 10 yards with a bow









2nd biggest buck 25 yard shot with a bow









first public land deer 52 yard shot with a bow









first double with a bow one at 35 yards and one at 40 yards









first coyote with a bow










first called in coyote .270


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

*congrats to everyones past success*

Insted of me taking the time to post all my pics up here; please just visit my "myspace" profile. under the hunting album............ it's open to all public viewing.

tell me what you think!

www.myspace.com/zachb74


----------



## deerburner (Jun 3, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Insted of me taking the time to post all my pics up here; please just visit my "myspace" profile. under the hunting album............ it's open to all public viewing.
> 
> tell me what you think!
> 
> www.myspace.com/zachb74


hey, for some reason i couldnt get to your pics on myspace :sad:but wat kind of animals were they?


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

deerburner said:


> hey, for some reason i couldnt get to your pics on myspace :sad:but wat kind of animals were they?


alot of mule deer and Elk.......... ill down size my photo files so that i can post on here.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

*Okay i got them..... enjoy*

so i have these, but ill put more up....... they span throught the years.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

*more*

here are some more


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

and some more......,..


now i do have alot more, but i need to get them on my computer for you to view. give me a while and get it done. other than that, enjoy.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

haha one more. These elk were shot by my father and one of his hunting buddys. enjoy the truck load of elk


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

nice pics everyone!


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i hav pictures of my deer, my ducks, my rabbits, my grouse and my pheasnts. but i cant post pictures on my moms comp and my dads is broken.


----------



## deerburner (Jun 3, 2008)

nice animals everyone, thats one BIG mulie kaibab-hunter74


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

deerburner said:


> nice animals everyone, thats one BIG mulie kaibab-hunter74


Yea, he's a good buck. scored 185 2/8.


----------



## deerburner (Jun 3, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Yea, he's a good buck. scored 185 2/8.


NICE:thumbs_up


----------



## bowhuntin_KS (Dec 21, 2005)

here are my deer 03-04-05-06-07. I just turned 20 this year.. hope im not too old. 
All bowkills


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Those are some great looking bucks you have there bowhuntin ks


----------



## deerburner (Jun 3, 2008)

wat happened to that buck bowhuntin ks, did the coyotes get it?


----------



## bowhuntin_KS (Dec 21, 2005)

deerburner said:


> wat happened to that buck bowhuntin ks, did the coyotes get it?


Yeah, i shot the deer right at dusk and when i got down out of the stand I couldnt find my arrow or blood anywhere. My hunting buddies wouldnt be home until the later on that night (away at school), so i decided to come out first thing in the morning with a few extra eyes to look. Well.. found blood and followed it for about 70 yards to find eveything but the head of the deer gone with my arrow stuck in it. I think i could have recovered the deer that night the shot was good.. i just didnt know bout the hit and decided to back out.


----------



## deerburner (Jun 3, 2008)

oh, my dad shot a deer about the same time and came back to get me and my grandpa to track it, we found it within ahalf an hour of when he shot it, the coyotes had already got to it.


----------

